# Stentorian Amps Early 2000’s



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with these amps? A gentleman by the name of Perry Babin built these for a number of years. He lives in a small town south of Baton Rouge, LA. They were rated at 50,100,200, and 100HC if I recall correctly. This was the height of “cheater” amps. I believe the 100HC was simply the 200 with a fan in a larger chassis. These amps were super clean and had tons of power. Also small form factor for the day.

Perry is also the author of the site bcae1.com (Basic Car Audio and Electronics). The site is awesome for new comers to our hobby and doesn’t have much opinion based subjects mainly facts.
Has anyone run these or possibly know where I might find one?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## damage (Nov 25, 2008)

I have one put away in storage for now. Was a good sounding amp but it did have some noise. Powerful, but not any more so than anything else built at the time. I'll post a picture when I dig it out.


----------



## Durk (May 16, 2021)

*might be the best made amp ever... It's torn apart at least 7 vehicles
*


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Perry is awesome! He is on the other diy site, helped me troubleshoot and repair a couple amps.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I dont know anything about that amplifier but I do know that like you say BCAE remains an awesome 12v car audio website.


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

Petererc said:


> Perry is awesome! He is on the other diy site, helped me troubleshoot and repair a couple amps.


He’s a really good guy! Always tried to help me with stupid ideas I came up with in the early 2000’s. 
I recall showing up at his shop one day when he was pulling a couple amps out of the freezer to bench test. The only way to cold weather test an amp in southern Louisiana.


----------



## Durk (May 16, 2021)

*His website is still up so I'm guessing he shook back*


----------

